# plasti dip sprayed my plow frames....



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

And they look fantastic! Used a putty knife to scrape of any loose paint and went to town. Sprayed it on thick, three cans per plow frame. I recommend it! I'll get pics soon.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

sounds good 
does snow stick to it?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

What is this snow you type about?


----------

